# WONT POWER ON



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

I cant believe this.My tablet wont power on and I plugged it in the wall for two days now.I tried the whole power button thing and nothing seems to work.Can someone please help me out here.Thanks and happy holidays to you all


----------

